# cheese????



## dankbud420 (Feb 16, 2008)

has any one tryed this smoke or grown it . ive been doin some readin and she sounds pretty good. any info would healp


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 16, 2008)

Everybody I have talked to says it is ridiculous.


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 16, 2008)

in a good way or bad?


----------



## headband (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeaa, i started a seedling, but then it turned male. Cheese is ridic. It takes insanely bomb. It smells super unique, like the og smell, but better. Its a sweet smell, sweet taste, and when you smoke it, you keep getting higher, well the 2 eights i bought at the club did that to me each time. It was some of the most potent stuff I have smoked, name the strain in ca, i probably have smoked it. Well to the club extent. Not home breeders..


----------

